
Twitter bans posts that 'dehumanize' people in connection with diseases - Lammy
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-twitter-content-rule/twitter-bans-posts-that-dehumanize-people-in-connection-with-diseases-idUSKBN20S2K3
======
Lammy
Meta: I tried submitting just the updated Twitter policy page, but it got
caught in the dupe checker:
[https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/company/2019/...](https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/company/2019/hatefulconductupdate.html)

Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20394653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20394653)

